# Carbon Gadget.



## 85cannabliss (Sep 11, 2007)

hey i thought id add this to this thread. i found it at a local aquarium. they sell activated carbon stones too


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 11, 2007)

What is this?


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 14, 2007)

sorry it s an aquarium pump/filter, it has active carbon in it. it will probably only do 1 grow for my micro freezer setup, but that will do me


----------



## Bubby (Sep 16, 2007)

Aren't those supposed to be for filtering water? How exactly are you using that?


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 16, 2007)

just dont waste your money buying the pump.

ONly thing useful is the activated carbon, that you can use to 
build a carbon scrubber.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 16, 2007)

Fluval sells activated carbon in plastic jugs, if that's all you're looking for.
They also sell the replacement filters for those water filters.

:confused2:


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 7, 2007)

this was just a scrubber, and yes i think it is for filtering water (thats why its in an aquarium), but i didnt buy the pump just the filter replacements. its the same as cooker hood filter only smaller, yet thicker. and the reason for this post was just to let people know, that if i can get carbon from a small shop that sells a few fish, then most, if not all aquariums sell activated carbon. whether its a scrubber, or activated stones, they have both. just in case any1 is in any quick need for carbon


----------



## md.apothecary (Oct 19, 2007)

petsmart sells 80oz jars of pharmaceutical grade activated carbon for like $15


----------

